

What if the IoT is only a micro-optimization? - countryqt30
http://www.michael-jakob.com/thoughts.html

======
marssaxman
It was easy to understand why the Internet was awesome, right from the
beginning, because you could use it for something really useful: communicating
with other people. This is something every human being wants to do.

I still don't understand how this internet of things is going to provide a
service that human beings actually want. I can see why the economics of chip
manufacture have made it _possible_ to add a microcontroller to every
electronic device, and a network interface to every microcontroller, but then
what? Why would we want to do that?

~~~
Throwadev
I've been wondering this for years as well. I don't understand what make IoT a
big deal. Why do I want my fridge connected to the internet? Or my toaster, or
whatever else? The only device I want connected is my cat feeder, or my coffee
machine, so I can remote control them, or program their timing.

